
ToysRUs Buys Toys.com At Auction For $5.1 Million - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/27/toysrus-buys-toyscom-at-auction-for-51-million/
======
djahng
Wow...but when it comes down to it people probably don't care about the domain
as much as Toy R Us thinks. People find the toys they want, then price compare
on Google. Or if they want to skip that step, they'll just buy it from Amazon.

~~~
falsestprophet
Toys R Us owns over 1000 stores, has 97000 employees and does $13.646 billion
in revenue every year. Five million dollars hardly registers.

~~~
djahng
Where does your information come from? According to their website they were
acquired for $6.6B in 2005. The acquisition was probably at some multiple of
revenues...so how did they get up to $13.646B? Besides, earnings are more
important than revenues. Look at GM, they lost $20B on revenues of almost
$150B. You think it would be wise for them to buy some domain like "cars.com"
when they already have gm.com (toys.com just forwards you to toysrus.com)?

------
johnyzee
Another step towards toy monoculture.

